# DWV underground, on a Sunday.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I am friggan' tired. So, bring on the pain.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Did you run all those string lines or were they already up? I'd have to go get another couple rolls:thumbup: At least it doesn't look like to bad of digging:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

nice. what lake and bridge is that? It will be a nice view.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks good from here! Cover it up.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks good brutha. cover 'er up. :thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> Did you run all those string lines or were they already up? I'd have to go get another couple rolls:thumbup: At least it doesn't look like to bad of digging:whistling2:


 I ran the strings yesterday, then the rain started. Had to get it done today, cold weather is on it's way this week.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

house plumber said:


> nice. what lake and bridge is that? It will be a nice view.


They call it Lake Oahe. It's one of the earlier points of the Missouri River. And that is the Mobridge bridge. 3 months from now, it will be covered with ice shacks.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> Looks good brutha. cover 'er up. :thumbup:


 Already did. Ironically my inspector was in town pheasant hunting. He heard someone was stupid enough to do an underground on a sunday, during pheasant season, and stopped by and passed it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I wouldn't mind diggin taters in that dirt....









Work looks good by the way LI....:thumbsup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks good, I'd head for the house.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Airgap said:


> I wouldn't mind diggin taters in that dirt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank god, it was easy digging. All sand, bedded very well, and I just looked out the window and the rain is back. Nothing I like better for a fresh underground, than a good steady rain.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Thank god, it was easy digging. All sand, bedded very well, and I just looked out the window and the rain is back. *Nothing I like better for a fresh underground, than a good steady rain*.


Especially if it's not backfilled.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> Especially if it's not backfilled.


 Have you ever floated one? Nothing sucks more than that.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Have you ever floated one? Nothing sucks more than that.


 YEP!!  Sucks worse than digging in clay and flint rock in South County.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Have you ever floated one? Nothing sucks more than that.


Yes, and it sucks.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> YEP!!  Sucks worse than digging in clay and flint rock in South County.


 Well now you went and made me homesick.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Lead I remember (how could I forget) in the early eighties as an apprentice digging with a pick and shovel for five solid days on a large custom home for Kieth Aschinger of Aschinger electric. That was humpin it too, I was a diggin' fool in the early days. Not so much now. :no: This was near gravois and 270. Gotta love that area and further south. :yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I noticed you pull both sides of the wall with your string. Your hired.:thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I noticed you pull both sides of the wall with your string. Your hired.:thumbsup:


 Well you should pull both, so you can see how the water lines will run in tru wall. And I'll be there monday.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> Lead I remember (how could I forget) in the early eighties as an apprentice digging with a pick and shovel for five solid days on a large custom home for Kieth Aschinger of Aschinger electric. That was humpin it too, I was a diggin' fool in the early days. Not so much now. :no: This was near gravois and 270. Gotta love that area and further south. :yes:


 Oh Gravois and 270, where the best part of St.Louis meets Illinois. Reminds me of south city, " I got on Virgina, and thought it was Grand".


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I got on Washington Street and spent all my money. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I always pull one string but my stakes are always in the wall. That way I can look and see how it sits. Never had a problem with that system




ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I noticed you pull both sides of the wall with your string. Your hired.:thumbsup:


----------



## jimmyb21 (Feb 13, 2010)

I love those types of jobs, looks good


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*looks good..*

Looks good, with all water lines above slab,

done enough of them in the rain,, snow , heat
I never want to do another one,.... 

every time I go by a Mcdonalds being slapped up in two 
weeks in the winter and see those guys out there digging 
the slab in their Carthart overalls..... it just makes me cringe...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

There's a 2" stack out of the wall, I see a shovel laying on the string line left by the apprentice. Just kidding:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Funny story from when I was new in the trade. I was an apprentice on job with (2) journeyman and (1) other helper/apprentice. The bldg was slab-on-grade and the form boards were 160' long. After we did the whole thing (6" trunk line and multiple bathroom groups w/ stacks on underground) the lead journeyman was checking his measurements and noticed that the stub-ups were off by a little at the one end of ground-rough, and really off at the other end. In the middle of the slab the measurements were off as well. The measurments were getting further and further off as he measured down stream to the 2-way pvc c.o.

We found out that Ray, the helper had put the string line on the wrong nail! :laughing: Ray worked nights at Publix Grocery store and was kind of tired in the mornings. The form boards had several nails in them and Ray looped the string on the wrong nail one dark morning.:laughing: We had to move most of the pvc in a 160 ft. long bldg. I look back and laugh pretty hard about this one. LMAO that is funny.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Funny story from when I was new in the trade...
> ...Ray looped the string on the wrong nail one dark morning.:laughing: We had to move most of the pvc in a 160 ft. long bldg. I look back and laugh pretty hard about this one. LMAO that is funny.


When I was a new journeyman I and my new-journeyman "partner" worked together all the time doing restaurants all over the province and all over western Canada. We did a new Arby's in (out of town for us) Vernon. This was when metric had just been adopted here, so it was pretty new to blueprint "artists". We were given metric plans to do the plumbing. Rushed out to buy new tape measures and flew at it. All went pretty well. We triple checked all our risers and backfilled and told them to pour the S.O.B

A week or so later the boss gets a frantic call from the GC. Seems ALL our pipes are out of the walls - we missed *everything!* Huh? How the hell is that even possible?!?!  So next morning the two of us are in a truck driving up there to see what happened. We get out our plan and start measuring and we're still dead on with all pipes.

After much confusion and finally a look at the framers' plan we discover what happened. They gave us metric plans and gave the framers regular imperial plans. The framers were dead on with their walls according to their plan. The guy who did the conversion didn't use enough decimal places on his calculator (don't think CAD was used much then), so he was getting substantial errors that increased as he measured each wall across the building.

We ended up getting paid a big fatty extra to hammer up the floor and move every one of our pipes. :laughing::laughing:

I haven't seen a metric plan since then.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

How did you test this?

no 10' pipe

with air?

or no test

I dont care if ya tested it or not, just curious.

looks good btw, and the surrounding landscape is beautiful


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> How did you test this?
> 
> no 10' pipe
> 
> ...


 I put a test ball on the septic side, and filled from the yard cleanout. Had a yard hydrant to fill with. I gambled and won. The cold snap hit today. The above ground rough will have to be air though.


----------

